
Classified US spy satellite appears to be a total loss after SpaceX launch - ilamont
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/08/highly-classified-us-spy-satellite-appears-to-be-a-total-loss-after-spacex-launch.html
======
Mtinie
Existing discussion about the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16102931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16102931)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We've moved most comments that were here there.

------
notadoc
Maybe NASA could use more funding

~~~
bronson
NASA wasn't involved. (?)

